# Looking for Female or male rat UK!



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Any one needing or know where i can addopt a rat as im looking to rehome one =] please get in touch id prefer not to buy from a pet shop! thanks x


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rehome as in you would like to adopt a rat? Most rescues/breeders tend to adopt out in pairs.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes is it best to buy rats in pairs then or can you just have one?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It is best to have pairs, at the least.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It is pretty much required for the rat to be in good health/happiness/temprement for them to be in pairs. By pairs I mean two rats of the same sex or two male rats together OR two females together.


----------



## Iggy82 (May 13, 2007)

Petsathome now have adoption centre's in most/all of thier stores. Make sure you talk to the staff to find out if they know what they're talking about though. I've found some of the staff to be negligent so I have gone to another store. 

I just adopted two males who are 8 months old after thier previous owner took them into the store because he could not cope with them for whatever reason. The staff at the store were so nice and really knew thier stuff, so I was happy to adopt them. I also visited Wood Green Animal Shelter in Godmanchester but they only had a few females left. They have a website and several shelters so you could try phoning them before visiting to ask them if they have any?


----------

